# My Black Up Cosmetics Panel Review!



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello! I am doing a review on the Black Up Cosmetic items that I was sent and was one of the three Specktra members that were chosen from the panel to test out their amazing products. Black Up Cosmetics is a French brand that is suited for WOC and can be purchased online for the US as well as International. Some International countries like France, Africa, and the Caribbean can be found in stores. I also received samples of their CC Cream Multi-Action and the Full Coverage Cream Foundation in shades 07, 08 and 09 in which I have yet to test out. This review is exclusively for Specktra only and not anywhere else outside of Specktra.





  Cream To Powder Foundation in shade NFC 09B: This product is the first cream to powder foundation that I have ever tired. I am normally a liquid foundation person since it blends out better with either my fingers or a stippling brush. The shade is too light for my complexion and too yellow making me look washed out. I like about it is that it provided buildable coverage. I do like how it is lightweight and doesn't feel too heavy for my Oily skin.





  Sublime Powder in PS02: This product looks so pretty in the pan and when I swatched it, I fell in love how it looked!  The only thing that I don't like about it is that it is a bit too shimmery to be used as a setting powder IMO. I will try this product again soon to see how it would look with the MAC Studio Fix Fluid Foundation in NW46. When I first used this product, I used it to all over my face instead of just using it as a glow on my forehead, cheeks and chin, in which made me look like a total glitter bomb. Although this is the product that I would recommend if you want a radiant glow for the summer.










  Rouge Lipstick in shade RGE26: The lipstick shade is so gorgeous!! It is described as a plum purple with a frost finish. It glided on so smoothly without tugging or pulling on the lips. I also love how it feels on the lips like an improved version of MAC's Frost finish shades. I was also worried that it will feel gritty on the lips but it felt more creamy and moisturizing. I adore this color so much that I do recommend getting this!










  2 in 1 Lip Pencil in shade JUM04: I am in love with this product! The nude shade has got me so excited that this is my first nude lip pencil to own. I have tried it with MAC Bad Girl RiRi Lipstick and those two are so amazing together! I love that it's a great nude color to use for everyday as well as paring it with a light nude lipstick shade to make it work. It also comes with a sharpner on the top to sharpen the lip pencil. This also can be used either to line your lips with to apply your favortite nude lipstick or as a all over color on your lips.














  Shimmering Lipshine in shade LPS 03: It is a reddish brown color with lots of shimmer. It is a very pretty color to own and I have used this with the Rouge Lipstick in shade RGE 26 and I love it together! What I like about the lipgloss is that it's non-sticky! Also the shimmer of it makes it look amazing either on it's own or any plum brown or reddish brown lipstick shades. Another product that I recommend getting! It did not disappoint me at all!














  Waterproof Smoky Khol Pencil in shade KS 06: I am in love with the khol pencil! It really glides on so smoothly on the upper and lower lashlines and wears very comfortably. When I wore the shade, it lasted so long while being out in the sun. The pigmentation of it is amazing that only in one swatch it's what it took. If you are looking for a eye liner that will last all day, I do recommend getting this! It's so amazing that I do plan on purchasing a couple more of the shades soon myself.

  Here are the swatches below:






  Hope you all enjoyed my review! I was unable to do a look using the products and will soon for sure!


----------



## Monica (Jun 17, 2014)

Sounds like those eye pencils are amazing from the reviews I've read so far. We want to see your looks!! I'd LOVE to see the lip you did with the Riri nude!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi! I am so sorry for doing this late. I finally did the lip combo of Black Up Cosmetics 2 in 1 Lip Pencil in shade JUM 04 and MAC Bad Girl RiRi Lipstick. Here is the pic below and list of the proudcts that I used for the look:





  FACE:
  MAC Spiked Eye Brows
  Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer
  MAC Studio Fix Fluid Foundation in NW46
  MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Deep Dark
  MAC Peaches and Peachtwist Blushes (mixed)
  MAC Magnetic Appeal Extra Dimension Skinfinish (highlight)

  EYES:
  Too Faced Shadow Insurance
  MAC Painterly Paint Pot (base)
  Urban Decay Trick Eyeshadow (lid)
  MAC Brown Down Eyeshadow (crease)
  MAC Swiss Chocolate Eyeshadow (transition)
  MAC Tete-A-Tint Eyeshadow (highlight)
  MAC Undercurrent Pearlglide Intense Liner
  Dior DiorShow Iconic Waterproof Mascara

  LIPS:
  Black Up Comstics 2 in 1 Jumbo Lip Pencil in JUM 04
  MAC Bad Girl RiRi Lipstick
  NYX Praline Butter Gloss


----------

